# Vaping Style



## Timwis (29/11/19)

I would imagine a similar poll would of been done in the past but let's get up to date!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/19)

Timwis said:


> I would imagine a simular poll would of been done in the past but let's get up to date!


Mainly a loose MTL and then some DL thrown in, here’s to great flavours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (29/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Mainly a loose MTL and then some DL thrown in, here’s to great flavours.


Pretty much the same and possibly doing slightly more MTL at the moment despite putting mainly DL but i'm taking into consideration that's due to testing quite a few MTL atty's recently and given the choice i would possibly be 65% DL 35% MTL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Pretty much the same and possibly doing slightly more MTL at the moment despite putting mainly DL but i'm taking into consideration that's due to testing quite a few MTL atty's recently and given the choice i would possibly be 65% DL 35% MTL.


Even with the testing mine is about the other way around % wise, but I enjoy either way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (29/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Mainly a loose MTL and then some DL thrown in, here’s to great flavours.


Looking at what you are saying to which box you checked you appear to of checked the wrong option! shouldn't you of checked the mainly MTL with some DL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Looking at what you are saying to which box you checked you appear to of checked the wrong option! shouldn't you of checked the mainly MTL with some DL?


Before coffee reply, I’ll fix it. Have glasses on as well now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (29/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Before coffee reply, I’ll fix it. Have glasses on as well now


Lol, i don't do anything until at least my fourth coffee!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (29/11/19)

Drifting between fairly loose MTL and very restricted DL. Not sure I still even know the difference.



Timwis said:


> Lol, i don't do anything until at least my fourth coffee!!!!



I like that, in my case it would mean until 3pm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (29/11/19)

DL solely. Open system vaping solely. DIY juice solely. Rebuildables solely. Even Chuck Norris gets nervous when I enter the room.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver (29/11/19)

Good poll @Timwis 

For me it’s pretty even on MTL and DL

There are days when it slants a bit more toward MTL and days where it’s more DL. 

Mornings is pretty much MTL only. I can’t do DL in the morning for some reason. Prefer my MTL tobaccoes with coffee

Rest of day it alternates.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/19)

RichJB said:


> DL solely. Open system vaping solely. DIY juice solely. Rebuildables solely. Even Chuck Norris gets nervous when I enter the room.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/19)

Like my new hero @RichJB I DL solely. Open system vaping solely. DIY juice solely. Rebuildables solely.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/11/19)

I enjoy anything ranging between restricted DL and MTL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (29/11/19)

I do both and I like both. Restricted and loose on both as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/19)

Interesting. About 75% exclusively or mainly DL.

This might start a rush to MTL in an attempt to become a "niche" vaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (30/11/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Interesting. About 75% exclusively or mainly DL.
> 
> This might start a rush to MTL in an attempt to become a "niche" vaper.


It's amazing the most common question i am asked when reviewing anything that gives a MTL option is just how tight of a draw can it give yet when ever i see a poll like this it seems barely anyone wants a tight draw so why is the question constantly being asked! Also i get more responses and interest in general from MTL reviews i do so do we have MTL vapers who are being secretive?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/11/19)

Restricted DL all the way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/19)

Timwis said:


> It's amazing the most common question i am asked when reviewing anything that gives a MTL option is just how tight of a draw can it give yet when ever i see a poll like this it seems barely anyone wants a tight draw so why is the question constantly being asked! Also i get more responses and interest in general from MTL reviews i do so do we have MTL vapers who are being secretive?


The reason might be that 70% of the RTAs out there are designed for DL so the community is served whereas the MTL Vapers market is far from being saturated yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/11/19)

DL all the way for me... after MTL for my first two years the rest have been DL and I cough when trying an MTL setup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/11/19)

MTL tanks and RDA's have been circulating recently. Like @Grand Guru said,the market only really started expanding and vapers tend to go for the restricted MTL option as the very restricted almost pure MTL option with great flavour is a hit and miss.
The Twisp cue was closest on both draw and taste.(anyway this is my experience on it)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (30/11/19)

Resistance said:


> MTL tanks and RDA's have been circulating recently. Like @Grand Guru said,the market only really started expanding and vapers tend to go for the restricted MTL option as the very restricted almost pure MTL option with great flavour is a hit and miss.
> The Twisp cue was closest on both draw and taste.(anyway this is my experience on it)


The MTL options are being concentrated on more now, when the sub-ohm tank was introduced manufacturers started not only to release them like they do pod systems now but also decided (without actually asking vapers) that cloud and high wattage is what we all wanted so ignored the MTL market concentrating on sub-ohm tanks and high wattage RDA's and RTA's but after nearly 3 years MTL products are starting to reemerge and things have moved on. Now you can get a supertight draw on RTA's like the Aladdin but don't need to be at 6W anymore you can get a tight draw, flavour for days and decent cloud production all at the same time! Outside of this forum i hadn't and still don't hear anything about the Twisp Cue and my way of thinking is if something is really that good it would naturally become a global seller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/19)

I like DL but prefer a tight MTL 90% of the time .Today I did DL for the first in over a week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (30/11/19)

Timwis said:


> The MTL options are being concentrated on more now, when the sub-ohm tank was introduced manufacturers started not only to release them like they do pod systems now but also decided (without actually asking vapers) that cloud and high wattage is what we all wanted so ignored the MTL market concentrating on sub-ohm tanks and high wattage RDA's and RTA's but after nearly 3 years MTL products are starting to reemerge and things have moved on. Now you can get a supertight draw on RTA's like the Aladdin but don't need to be at 6W anymore you can get a tight draw, flavour for days and decent cloud production all at the same time! Outside of this forum i hadn't and still don't hear anything about the Twisp Cue and my way of thinking is if something is really that good it would naturally become a global seller.



True and agree with most, but it took a while for sub ohm to become what it is now and the more MTL is progressing sub ohm,RDA and RTA gives vapers more satisfied experience than the MTL on the market now. Hence the influx and reselling of MTL tanks, RDA's and RTA's on this forum.its just not satisfactory yet although some still enjoy it.
Then the pod craze started again with better flavour,battery life,rebuildable ,etc.

Yet the classifieds paint another picture.
There's also been polls done by manufacturers asking vapers what they wanted in pod systems and even though it's progressed quite a bit,
It's still not the perfect vape an MTL vaper would expect.(some do like it though)
Thus the recent pod revolution.
Manufacturers also go with the market stats. Meaning if it sells and people are not happy they will still make it because nobody tell them.(also till recent) and also because I think this forum has a big part to play in it.(interactivity)

As for twisp, there are the few that are still twispers(believe in Twisp) while others are scared of previous experiences with Twisp. Even they have gone with sub-ohm not to long ago(could be a couple of years ago) and have asked the question on a rebuildable Twisp. So interactivity is becoming very important these days in what the vaper wants.
So all these things point to vaping and vaping products also being market related.
As for Twisp and the CUE I surely think it was a hit with smokers converting and vapers that wanted a nice MTL vape so I'm not sure why they haven't marketed elsewhere. I guess their target market was this side of the equator,but they have two new MTL products and from what I read on this forum is that those that have upgraded seem to be happy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (30/11/19)

Resistance said:


> True and agree with most, but it took a while for sub ohm to become what it is now and the more MTL is progressing sub ohm,RDA and RTA gives vapers more satisfied experience than the MTL on the market now. Hence the influx and reselling of MTL tanks, RDA's and RTA's on this forum.its just not satisfactory yet although some still enjoy it.
> Then the pod craze started again with better flavour,battery life,rebuildable ,etc.
> 
> Yet the classifieds paint another picture.
> ...


What you have to take into account is my thoughts and reasoning isn't isolated to this forum as i post on 6 forums and Reddit, also i read threads and polls on other forums i don't post to and MTL while not being as popular right now as DL is much more popular in other countries than SA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (30/11/19)

Timwis said:


> What you have to take into account is my thoughts and reasoning isn't isolated to this forum as i post on 6 forums and Reddit, also i read threads and polls on other forums i don't post to and MTL while not being as popular right now as DL is much more popular in other countries than SA.


Another thought is are forums a true barometer of vaping in general. Like TC, TC users are quite low on forums but are still very evident but i would think if someone uses TC they are almost certainly active on forum/forums which means when it comes to vapers in general TC is barely used!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> What you have to take into account is my thoughts and reasoning isn't isolated to this forum as i post on 6 forums and Reddit, also i read threads and polls on other forums i don't post to and MTL while not being as popular right now as DL is much more popular in other countries than SA.


There...you have said it. DL is more popular,but when vaping started MTL was more popular.
When someone found out about the clouds,mods etc. Everyone (mostly) went that direction and tried it. There are still people using Reo's mods daily and those using DL mods also try Pods and MTL tanks/RDA's in search of the best MTL experience but opt for DL instead due to the ease of everything DL.
The mods are bigger, batteries lasts longer,juices are mostly satisfactory.
And if this was all done in MTL a few years back. DL would be questionable now.
For example: diesel engines was made before petrol. So for all the cons of diesel(until recent) and not meaning the last year. It was slow stinky etc.
When petrol was faster, lighter and more developed.
Diesel has become more popular because of recent developments(my view) diesel prices has also become more expensive at times when previously it was considered a waste fuel( also my view)
The same with Eddison and Tesla until the latest craze of DC powered vehicles or/and also hybrids. Some convert and some don't while others have it just because.
So back to vaping.
More people would go from smoking to MTL if they tried it first time round and it was satisfactory and have DL steups as backups.
I also believe that this is the global experience with MTL.people are just not satisfied with it although the products are becoming better the previous experiences and disappointments with MTL vaping still scare people.(my view,other people might feel differently)


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Resistance said:


> There...you have said it. DL is more popular,but when vaping started MTL was more popular.
> When someone found out about the clouds,mods etc. Everyone (mostly) went that direction and tried it. There are still people using Reo's mods daily and those using DL mods also try Pods and MTL tanks/RDA's in search of the best MTL experience but opt for DL instead due to the ease of everything DL.
> The mods are bigger, batteries lasts longer,juices are mostly satisfactory.
> And if this was all done in MTL a few years back. DL would be questionable now.
> ...


I agree but i believe it's more that DL was rammed down peoples throat by ignoring MTL vaping so it didn't move forward and just saturating the market with DL atty's. Now some of the MTL atty's i have used recently are top notch and i think MTL's time will come again but not back to the 6w days.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> I agree but i believe it's more that DL was rammed down peoples throat by ignoring MTL vaping so it didn't move forward and just saturating the market with DL atty's. Now some of the MTL atty's i have used recently are top notch and i think MTL's time will come again but not back to the 6w days.


It's also because manufacturers have been marketing a lot of products over the last 2 years as MTL which just are not but very loose MTL/ restricted direct lung. So smokers are getting directed towards these products.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

TC in my opinion is also not fully satisfactory but there are those that swear by it.
Everyone has his own likes. Me, I like MTL,but due to factors also use DL and restricted MTL/DL. I also switch to TC now and then but also always revert to normal mode as it's not always satisfactory in TC mode. 
Sometimes I like vaping controlled and mostly I like it uncontrolled due to always either setting the wattage higher or lower in TC mode or looking for the right setting to have a nice vape.
I guess as the day progress the vape becomes mellow and higher and more direct wattages becomes needed.(also my view and others opinions might differ)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> I agree but i believe it's more that DL was rammed down peoples throat by ignoring MTL vaping so it didn't move forward and just saturating the market with DL atty's. Now some of the MTL atty's i have used recently are top notch and i think MTL's time will come again but not back to the 6w days.


I don't want to be that direct,but your right manufacturers should know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Resistance said:


> TC in my opinion is also not fully satisfactory but there are those that swear by it.
> Everyone has his own likes. Me, I like MTL,but due to factors also use DL and restricted MTL/DL. I also switch to TC now and then but also always revert to normal mode as it's not always satisfactory in TC mode.
> Sometimes I like vaping controlled and mostly I like it uncontrolled due to always either setting the wattage higher or lower in TC mode or looking for the right setting to have a nice vape.
> I guess as the day progress the vape becomes mellow and higher and more direct wattages becomes needed.(also my view and others opinions might differ)


The problem with TC is it's so inconsistent with Chinese manufactured devices from one manufacturer to another and some it's almost a gimmick having it on there because it just doesn't work. I like the TC made easy developments like Replay and the Smart TC on the Gen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> The problem with TC is it's so inconsistent with Chinese manufactured devices from one manufacturer to another and some it's almost a gimmick having it on there because it just doesn't work. I like the TC made easy developments like Replay and the Smart TC on the Gen.


Paired with the perfect juice and it could be a winner.
I haven't yet tried this TC options yet ,but who knows what the future holds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (2/12/19)

95% of my day will MTL with one single device and Tobacco Juices almost exclusively. In the evening I'll do a bit of DL Vaping with some desert juices. Not much in the way of Tobacco's that rock my world on a DL type vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------

